# Texas T-Bone?



## Tokkyu40 (Nov 3, 2013)

There's plenty of talk about the Texas Central railway, but is there any info on the Texas High Speed Rail and Transportation Company?

http://www.thsrtc.com/info/
The last newsletter was December 2012, so they don't look very active, but they linked to outside news articles as recently as late September.
Does anyone have any current information. I'm guessing there will be a shakeup and only one of the two projects will be built. I don't see how the area can support two systems right now.


----------



## Anderson (Nov 3, 2013)

Tokkyu40 said:


> There's plenty of talk about the Texas Central railway, but is there any info on the Texas High Speed Rail and Transportation Company?
> 
> http://www.thsrtc.com/info/
> 
> ...


The area can't. What will probably happen is that one will win out over the other...and a lot of that is going to come down to whatever JR Central opts to do.


----------

